# Primos Bow Sling



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

A while back I purchased the Primos Bow Sling. I used it in the spring on many a long hikes turkey hunting. I found it to be very comfortable and protected my bow and cams very well. The protective cups on the ends are made of a very durable foam with elastic straps to secure the covers and protect the bow cams. It has snaps along your string to cover your strings. The sling fits bow 30” to 40” and also fits all parallel limb bows. Comes with a adjustable strap as well.
Now with this said I would like to point out if you come across game you will need to take it off your shoulder, undo the snaps by the way which are very quiet and then unwrap the elastic strap from around your cams and then take it off. Then you are ready for shooting. So this is not a spot and stalk type of sling. If you are heading to an area where you plan to hunt then this is an awesome sling. If you are on the spot and stalk then you may want to look at hip clips or something that allows for quick detachment.
Pricing seems to be anywhere from 18.00 to 25.00 so shop around you are sure to find a deal somewhere.
*Article written by: Gary Elliott​*


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

The strap needs a rubberized shoulder pad. Otherwise, it tends to slip off my shoulder.


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

i love mine


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

got one and love it, i don't do up the buttons if i think i might come across game, no problems doing it that way


----------



## russelback (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't snap buttons, I've carried mine 3 years in mountains and have never used snaps, I love mine


----------



## ZMO (Nov 11, 2010)

I've had my bow and my partners' bow fall out of that sling. I'll never buy it again. I paid a little more money for the Zachery Morgan Outfitters Stalkin Sling but it was well worth it. Plus its made in the USA. go to zacherymorganoutfitters.com


----------



## ZMO (Nov 11, 2010)

ooops I misspelled it its Zachary


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had one for 3 years. Had it up and down Idaho mtns and use it everywhere I go hunting. I do use the elastic bands but don't snap the string cover up. It works great. I also put my head thru the sling so it never slips off my shoulder and so I can rotate the bow to avoid brush and when going up and down tree stands. I'd give it a thumb's up. The only issues I have come across is that it will wipe off string wax kinda fast and one needs to pay attention to your quiver to make sure you don't snag an arrow and lose it in heavy brush.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I have had mine for two years and I like it so far. My only complaint is the elastic straps that go around the limps get loose. I had one cam fall out last week.


----------



## Pipecrew (Dec 29, 2005)

I've used mine a few times. It works pretty well. I have used it both using the string snaps and without. I agree it should have something on the strap to keep it from sliding off your shoulder. I wish the strap was a little longer as well.


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

I bought the Primos sling some time ago and discovered some of the drawbacks listed above. This year I bought a Hunter's Specialties Silent Bow Sling and like it much better. It has 2 nylon straps with plastic quick detach latches, one for each end of the riser/limb, that enable quick disconnect of the sling in case the bow is needed quickly for shooting. The sling strap itself is basically a heavy fabric strip that's adjustable so you can carry the bow higher or lower to your liking. It also carries the bow with the riser up so you can grab the bow grip easy. The Primos sling carries the bow with the string up and the riser and grip hanging much lower, making it harder to reach. The Primos also takes more time and movement to detach (or re-attach) the sling. And, when you don't want or need the sling on the bow the Primos is much bulkier, requiring more space in your pack to stash it. The HS sling is so much less bulky you can carry it in one of your cargo pockets in your hunting pants or jacket, again making it easier to stash and access again later. The HS sling costs less too.


----------

